# A.R.Rahman's new tune for Worldspace Radio



## sting (Jul 9, 2006)

*A.R.Rahman's new tune for Worldspace Radio &  Exclusive Wallpapers*

*www.worldspace.in/images/ws-ar.jpg

WORLDSPACE ® Satellite Radio, (NASDAQ: WRSP), one of the world leaders in satellite-based digital radio services, today unveiled an inspiring new signature tune developed by music impresario AR Rahman, WORLDSPACE brand ambassador in India. The signature tune, to be used in an integrated communications campaign, highlights the everyday' and everywhere' nature of music while showcasing the incredible variety of radio content offered by WORLDSPACE with over 40 stations of distinctive music genres, entertainment, and information.​
Read more :*www.worldspace.in/pr20a.asp 

Download: *www.worldspace.in/signature_tune.mp3

Exclusive Wallpaper : *worldspace.in/downloads_ARR.asp

He Rocks


----------



## Panchu (Jul 9, 2006)

The Mozart Of Madras, he is da BEST!!!

ARR ROCKZZZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 10, 2006)

my goshhh so damn cute :X he surely rules


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 12, 2006)

Truly a great tune.. Was wondering where to get it.. but thanks..


----------



## sting (Jul 12, 2006)

Rahman's Exclusive Wallpaper link added


----------



## damnthenet (Jul 12, 2006)

RAHMAN'S TUNES ARE MELODIC AND MELIFLUOUS ENOUGH TO IMPRESS.
Thanks for the post


----------



## True Geek (Jul 12, 2006)

No wonder, he's the only indian in this list:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Best_selling_music_artists

(he sold more thn very popular artists as..2Pac,Backstreet Boys,Bob Dylan,Britney Spears,Bruce Springsteen,Bryan Adams,Def Leppard,Dire Straits,The Doors,Eminem,Guns N' Roses,Iron Maiden,Janet Jackson,Ricky Martin etc )


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 12, 2006)

True Geek said:
			
		

> (he sold more thn very popular artists as..2Pac,Backstreet Boys,Bob Dylan,Britney Spears,Bruce Springsteen,Bryan Adams,Def Leppard,Dire Straits,The Doors,Eminem,Guns N' Roses,Iron Maiden,Janet Jackson,Ricky Martin etc )



hmmmmm Iron Maidens 50 Million of 70's and AR Rahmans 100 or Late 90's... think Maiden beats him


----------



## blueshift (Jul 12, 2006)

AR Rehman is the legend.
Thanks Sting!


----------



## True Geek (Jul 13, 2006)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> hmmmmm Iron Maidens 50 Million of 70's and AR Rahmans 100 or Late 90's... think Maiden beats him


I'm a Big Maiden fan myself bro...........
But Rehman definatly sold more than him, considering the fact tht Maiden has a fanbase all across the world.
As far as in late 90's, it would effect Rehman's sale(or rather any artist's) because of the launch of P2P and other piracy option.
Mariah Carey's last yr album just sold abt 11-12 mill, still the biggest selling of 2005.

Gone are the days when album used to sell abt 40-50 Million, because of piracy.
There will be no more Thriller.


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 14, 2006)

Rahman Rules!! And there's no doubt. Thanks man.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 31, 2006)

good 1.. thx


----------



## rag666 (Apr 9, 2008)

rockkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 9, 2008)

So Dude, why'd you bump a ~2 year old thread for your first post?


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 9, 2008)

the great bump


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 9, 2008)

Spam, Close and Ban. Keep Rockkkkkking.


----------

